# Bob Sikes 2-15-13



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I for many years now have enjoyed fishing Bob Sikes bridge. But lately catching my own bait has been almost as fun as reeling in edible fish. I like catching my own live shrimp and think that the next time I go out there I might not even drag all of my junk out and just cook some fresh shrimp curbside if I can catch enough. 
I started out by taking only 5 minutes to scoop up a dozen medium shrimp. Had plenty of store bought fresh ones that I had previously frozen. I really didn't end up needing the frozen ones. After getting my lines wet about 45 minutes had passed and I had caught 3 decent sized Ground Mullet. I also hooked into a fat redfish that looked to be around 36 inches. He was hooked on a ground mullet head, put up a great fight. Wasn't able to get it up on the bridge because he got tangled in one of my other lines so in the process of trying not to get too tangled up I allowed him some more run time and he went right for the pilon snagging my line on the barnicles. Needless to say I got cut off. 
At that point I figured maybe I should just fillet up and fry the ground mullet. Turned out very tasty and I had my fill :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good deal Smarty. I will probably be out there again tomorrow night, are you planning on going? Was out there last Saturday when you were there, posted my report in the main thread we always use.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

*Scooped up shrimp*

With a dip net? Where...if I may ask?

Tommy


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I too, want to know how you caught the shrimp


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice. I've seen some live shrimp in the bayous but they ate few and far between. Where did you catch them at ?

Hopefully I can make it out sometime this weekend!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry for the slow response, work has been hell. I catch the shrimp with a 5ft bait cast net. I have a 8ft one but still haven't got the hang of it. I have found that I have better results with a dip net. Use a good flash light and slowly walk down the sea wall or shoreline where you fish. You will see their eyes or their shape. Remember that they swim backwards if you're trying to scoop them up with a dip net. Most of the time they will swim back to the same spot if you miss them. :thumbsup:


----------

